# Will Trump Resign or will he get the boot via 25th amendment?



## White_Raven_X (Jan 8, 2021)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Lacius (Jan 8, 2021)

Add option: He won't be removed until Biden is sworn in January 20.

Add option: impeachment


----------



## djpannda (Jan 8, 2021)

well.. he will probably get Impeached but the senate is going to drag their  feet to remove until after the 20th


----------



## Jayro (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm hoping impeachment and removed from office immediately, but he did just concede, so who knows.


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 8, 2021)

Per se, the constitution doesn't provide a remedy for a president and/or vice president who categorically refuse to leave office.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 8, 2021)

Pence isn't even answering any phone calls now, so the 25th is off the table.  Trump will be impeached (again) and Senate Republicans will choose not to convict (again), so he'll remain in office until the 20th.


----------



## FanNintendo (Jan 8, 2021)

if they impeached trump in time before 20th and the vice will probably play game and give the president back oops i dont see it will happen


----------



## vincentx77 (Jan 8, 2021)

While I won't deny that I would love to see the stain of him being booted from office on his record for all time, I really don't see it happening. We're talking about 12 days for these people to get all their ducks in a row and go through the proper legal channels to impeach him. I just don't see how they could feasibly get all of that done in the time they have remaining.


----------



## Viri (Jan 8, 2021)

I think it'll be a peaceful transfer, and rather uneventful. Also, I was at the Washington thing, it was pretty fun to watch in person. I didn't "storm the capital" though, because I don't want to be a rioter. I just watched from way back.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2021)

Add option: he'll lock himself in the bunker and refuse to come out


----------



## Viri (Jan 8, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> Add option: he'll lock himself in the bunker and refuse to come out


You could just say the White House. The White House is pretty much a bunker.


----------



## Costello (Jan 8, 2021)

Viri said:


> I think it'll be a peaceful transfer, and rather uneventful. Also, I was at the Washington thing, it was pretty fun to watch in person. I didn't "storm the capital" though, because I don't want to be a rioter. I just watched from way back.



wow you're going to get rich!
https://wgntv.com/news/fbi-releases-photo-offers-50k-reward-for-suspect-who-placed-pipe-bombs-in-dc/
quick, denounce your friends who planted the bombs, instant profit


----------



## White_Raven_X (Jan 8, 2021)

Costello said:


> wow you're going to get rich!
> https://wgntv.com/news/fbi-releases-photo-offers-50k-reward-for-suspect-who-placed-pipe-bombs-in-dc/
> quick, denounce your friends who planted the bombs, instant profit


Wow!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 8, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> Add option: he'll lock himself in the bunker and refuse to come out


If there was an option 'Flee the country' I'd have picked that. But this honestly seems like the most realistic answer on the poll thus far.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 8, 2021)

If he does leave early for any reason, technically the title of the other thread would be wrong.


----------



## tabzer (Jan 8, 2021)

Where is the "he will win" option?


----------



## ghjfdtg (Jan 8, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Where is the "he will win" option?


Where is the "wishful thinking" option?


----------



## tabzer (Jan 8, 2021)

ghjfdtg said:


> Where is the "wishful thinking" option?



You can combine it, I'll still vote.


----------



## DaFixer (Jan 8, 2021)

I hope this circus will end soon and USA will be better.
But this video was very funny:


----------



## Glyptofane (Jan 8, 2021)

tabzer said:


> You can combine it, I'll still vote.


It's difficult to believe that it could still be part of the plan after he came out and condemned people for participating in a "riot" he incited, but we'll see, I guess.


----------



## tabzer (Jan 8, 2021)

"Once you fart on something, it's yours.  It's in the Constitution."



Glyptofane said:


> It's difficult to believe that it could still be part of the plan after he came out and condemned people for participating in a "riot" he incited, but we'll see, I guess.



I think he was referring to the majority of congress when he condemned people.


----------



## FanNintendo (Jan 8, 2021)

Trump got blocked from Twitter and Facebook for 2 weeks


----------



## Glyptofane (Jan 8, 2021)

tabzer said:


> I think he was referring to the majority of congress when he condemned people.


I don't know if you heard this statement, but it certainly sounds like an attack on his own supporters for doing what he told them to do.



Maybe this was just a prepared statement from the establishment traitors still surrounding him and doesn't really represent his true sentiment.

Anyway, I already reaffiliated as Independent yesterday due to the disgusting turncoat reaction from pretty much the entire mainstream Republican establishment. I'm not sure who they are trying to save face with exactly, but I won't be supporting any of it any longer after this betrayal. Even if it amounts to just handing it all to the Democrats uncontested, let it burn.


----------



## notimp (Jan 8, 2021)

Glyptofane said:


> I don't know if you heard this statement, but it certainly sounds like an attack on his own supporters for doing what he told them to do.


His own skin comes first.

If he would be found guilty of having incited a state coup attempt, thats high treason and prison.

Even his fashist friends understand that. Thats what dogwhistling is for. (To indicate - I have to say it, but - my friends *signal,signal* - I dont really mean it.)


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 8, 2021)

"To all of my wonderful supporters, I know you are disappointed but I also want you to know that our incredible journey is only just beginning." Wtf. Cult much? These people are just incredibly bizarre. If they continue past the 20th, I wouldn't be surprised if Trumpers get labeled as a terrorist group.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 8, 2021)

DaFixer said:


> I hope this circus will end soon and USA will be better.
> But this video was very funny:



good ol'zondag met lubach to fill in the waiting for john oliver hole in my heart.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 8, 2021)

I wanna say 25th amendment simply because I think it'd be really funny for Pence to be president. He's been vying for the position his whole career and him finally getting it but only for a few days before Biden takes office is a hilarious idea. Like giving a child a toy they've wanted for years but not actually letting them use it and they have to give it away only a few days after they get it.


----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 8, 2021)

It's a long shot that anything beyond leaving on the 20th will happen. I'm certain he will be impeached for a second time, but it'll likely go nowhere as far as the Senate goes. Most republicans know it's still suicide to take any steps to remove Trump, as they'll want his supporters on their side for future elections. So the democrats will move to impeach, the republicans will either ignore it or vocally disagree, and he'll be out on the 20th whether voluntarily or not. 

Either way, he absolutely won't be out of the headlines or your social media feeds.


----------



## Frankfort42 (Jan 8, 2021)

I believe that Trump will leave office on the 20th without incident. I realize that Congress wants to impeach Trump, but their reason is a single riot in which no buildings were burned or any major looting took place. When you compare a single riot to almost 1 riot per day since last summer in multiple cities across the country all of which have been committed by Liberals, Leftists and Antifa it makes you wonder why Congress decides to act now? Even last weekend Liberal Leftist rioters were in Portland destroying shit, yet none of those hundreds of riots in the past deserved any attention?

It also didn’t help that the Leftist media was glorifying the BLM motivated riots, while justifying the violence, murders, arson and looting. The Leftist media to this day hasn’t called one single BLM/Antifa/Liberal riot a “riot” as they called them “mostly peaceful protests”, but as soon as the Conservatives have a single riot it’s now okay to call it what it is. So it’s fine and dandy that the Left has looted stores, burnt down buildings, taken over parts of various cities, murdered people and destroyed property on hundreds of occasions during the past year, but it’s not okay for the Conservatives to go occupy a building and not burn it down for a few hours?

The hypocrisy and double standards from the Liberals runs deep so I highly doubt the Conservatives in the Senate would vote to impeach Trump even if the Liberals in Congress vote to do so. If people think Trump and the Republicans need to be held accountable over one riot, yet hundreds perpetrated by their side don’t deserve any attention then they have no solid ground to stand on.


----------



## CMDreamer (Jan 8, 2021)

He don't want to go to jail, so he won't leave until he's forced to.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 8, 2021)

A. he will stay till 20th of Jan.
B. get impeached but will seeks asylum in EU, most probably in Russia where has no extradition to US.
C. as previous B. to avoid leaks of important info, Trump will get secret agreement and be pardoned later.


----------



## notimp (Jan 8, 2021)

DaFixer said:


> I hope this circus will end soon and USA will be better.
> But this video was very funny:



I know that voice.


----------



## omgcat (Jan 8, 2021)

leon315 said:


> A. he will stay till 20th of Jan.
> B. get impeached but will seeks asylum in EU, most probably in Russia where has no extradition to US.
> C. as previous B. to avoid leaks of important info, Trump will get secret agreement and be pardoned later.



he never read the security briefings. he has no knowledge of secret information. the guy is mentally a 5 year old. he is actually incapable of relaying back complex words. no one wants him because he is not valuable.

https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-looks-at-charts-in-intelligence-briefings-2020-5

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/01/americas-first-post-text-president/549794/

https://theweek.com/articles/915606/trumps-lethal-aversion-reading


----------



## Jayro (Jan 8, 2021)

leon315 said:


> A. he will stay till 20th of Jan.
> B. get impeached but will seeks asylum in EU, most probably in Russia where has no extradition to US.
> C. as previous B. to avoid leaks of important info, Trump will get secret agreement and be pardoned later.


He already tried planning a golf trip to Scotland, and they told him to basically fuck off.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 8, 2021)

omgcat said:


> he never read the security briefings. he has no knowledge of secret information. the guy is mentally a 5 year old. he is actually incapable of relaying back complex words. no one wants him because he is not valuable.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-looks-at-charts-in-intelligence-briefings-2020-5
> 
> ...


if he's such incompetent then how millions of 'muricans voted for him?
Yet is that another mystery of Universe?!


----------



## omgcat (Jan 8, 2021)

leon315 said:


> if he's such incompetent then how millions of 'muricans voted for him?
> Yet is that another mystery of Universe?!



because he is what unintelligent people think a smart man looks like. also what poor people think a rich man looks like, ect.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Jan 8, 2021)

leon315 said:


> if he's such incompetent then how millions of 'muricans voted for him?
> Yet is that another mystery of Universe?!


I believe that nobody thought he would be this incompetent.


----------



## smf (Jan 9, 2021)

Lumstar said:


> Per se, the constitution doesn't provide a remedy for a president and/or vice president who categorically refuse to leave office.



After Biden is sworn in then Trump is no longer president. If Trump refuses to leave then he is trespassing and can be removed very easily.

Mike Pence won't be staying on. He appears to have found his backbone.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Frankfort42 said:


> The Leftist media to this day hasn’t called one single BLM/Antifa/Liberal riot a “riot” as they called them “mostly peaceful protests”,



Mostly peaceful, with right wing infiltrators who caused a riot to make BLM look bad.

See, we can do it too.

Meanwhile I condemn any looting or destruction of property and all the leftist media I read did too.

I wasn't happy with BLM marches during a pandemic.
I wasn't happy with Biden supporters partying in the street during a pandemic.

Even after the pandemic I would not be happy with terrorists taking guns and bombs along to a protest.

I wasn't happy with BLM supporters damaging statues either.


----------



## Benja81 (Jan 9, 2021)

Getting him out before the 20th wont have bi-partisan support b/c our government is fucked with partisan baby men.


----------



## djpannda (Jan 9, 2021)

Frankfort42 said:


> I believe that Trump will leave office on the 20th without incident. I realize that Congress wants to impeach Trump, but their reason is a single riot in which no buildings were burned or any major looting took place. When you compare a single riot to almost 1 riot per day since last summer in multiple cities across the country all of which have been committed by Liberals, Leftists and Antifa it makes you wonder why Congress decides to act now? Even last weekend Liberal Leftist rioters were in Portland destroying shit, yet none of those hundreds of riots in the past deserved any attention?
> 
> It also didn’t help that the Leftist media was glorifying the BLM motivated riots, while justifying the violence, murders, arson and looting. The Leftist media to this day hasn’t called one single BLM/Antifa/Liberal riot a “riot” as they called them “mostly peaceful protests”, but as soon as the Conservatives have a single riot it’s now okay to call it what it is. So it’s fine and dandy that the Left has looted stores, burnt down buildings, taken over parts of various cities, murdered people and destroyed property on hundreds of occasions during the past year, but it’s not okay for the Conservatives to go occupy a building and not burn it down for a few hours?
> 
> The hypocrisy and double standards from the Liberals runs deep so I highly doubt the Conservatives in the Senate would vote to impeach Trump even if the Liberals in Congress vote to do so. If people think Trump and the Republicans need to be held accountable over one riot, yet hundreds perpetrated by their side don’t deserve any attention then they have no solid ground to stand on.


oh I understanding that's cool


----------



## Benja81 (Jan 9, 2021)

Frankfort42 said:


> it makes you wonder why Congress decides to act now?


Easy answer: The outrage is not about a riot. Its about storming the US capitol and trying to obstruct a democratic process.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 9, 2021)

I think regardless of how he leaves, whether willingly, forced or refusing to until he's dragged out by his teeth, the damage is done. This won't be over for years to come, some ridiculous civil war mostly fought on Twitter with occasional actual riots. It's pathetic.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Jan 9, 2021)

Can I change my vote to impeachment!? Lol
Looks like it's actually going to happen!


----------



## Viri (Jan 10, 2021)

Costello said:


> wow you're going to get rich!
> https://wgntv.com/news/fbi-releases-photo-offers-50k-reward-for-suspect-who-placed-pipe-bombs-in-dc/
> quick, denounce your friends who planted the bombs, instant profit


If I could, and knew who did it, I'd do it in a hurt beat. I'd even backstab my best friend for 5 grand, lol. Then again, if my friend was putting pipe bombs anywhere, he/she deserves it anyway.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DaFixer said:


> I hope this circus will end soon and USA will be better.


No it won't. The US gov fucking hates their own citizens. They'll continue to find ways to fuck us over.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 10, 2021)

He might get impeached again, but will he be removed? We'll see.


----------



## Viri (Jan 10, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> He might get impeached again, but will he be removed? We'll see.


I remember when impeachment meant something. Now it seems like I hear he's going to get impeached every month or so.


----------



## Lacius (Jan 10, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Where is the "he will win" option?


Trump lost, and there is no legal pathway for him to stay in the White House.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 10, 2021)

Viri said:


> I remember when impeachment meant something. Now it seems like I hear he's going to get impeached every month or so.


He is just that bad. Not like he was impeached for his favorite color. Even if not removed, people would be on the record for not even removing him for what happened at the Capitol.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 10, 2021)

He's not leaving. Idiot still thinks he won the election.


----------



## omgcat (Jan 10, 2021)

part of me hopes he isn't impeached. solely on the fact that 60+% of republicans hate the guy now, so if he ran during 2024, he splits the republican vote making it impossible for them to win. but if he is impeached and removed, he can't run for president anymore which would be great.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 10, 2021)

omgcat said:


> part of me hopes he isn't impeached. solely on the fact that 60+% of republicans hate the guy now, so if he ran during 2024, he splits the republican vote making it impossible for them to win. but if he is impeached and removed, he can't run for president anymore which would be great.


Unless he's convicted by the Senate, he'll still be able to run again in 2024.


----------



## omgcat (Jan 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Unless he's convicted by the Senate, he'll still be able to run again in 2024.



yeah, i was rolling both chambers into one event even though it's 2 votes. but no republican wants to be on his side now for a public vote, plus Mitch is pissed. they could also wait until 1/23ish and impeach him once the new senators take their seats. because impeachment and conviction is a political process, not a criminal one they can impeach anyone who has been or is president, they don't need to be acting. other things they can take away are SS detail, pension, benefits, ect.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 10, 2021)

You need 67 votes in the senate, democrats will have 51 (with lisa murkowski) and im guessing mitt romney might join them so 52 then


----------



## Xzi (Jan 10, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> You need 67 votes in the senate, democrats will have 51 (with lisa murkowski) and im guessing mitt romney might join them so 52 then


There is also a possibility, however slim, that a number of Republican Senators choose to play it safe and abstain from voting.  Which would cut down on the number needed to get to 2/3rds.


----------



## smf (Jan 10, 2021)

omgcat said:


> part of me hopes he isn't impeached. solely on the fact that 60+% of republicans hate the guy now, so if he ran during 2024, he splits the republican vote making it impossible for them to win. but if he is impeached and removed, he can't run for president anymore which would be great.



It's kinda win win. But impeachment gives us some entertainment now during covid.

I want to see Rudy defend Trump. They could get the drunk woman back.


----------



## osm70 (Jan 10, 2021)

I want to see Trump locking himself inside the White House and refusing to leave before security drags him out by force. It would be so hilarious to watch.


----------



## Iamapirate (Jan 11, 2021)

This is all political theatre with the primary goal of trying and paint Trump and his supporters as modern day American nazis


----------



## Xzi (Jan 11, 2021)

Iamapirate said:


> This is all political theatre with the primary goal of trying and paint Trump and his supporters as modern day American nazis


They did a bang-up job of painting themselves that way years ago at Charlottesville.  The attack on the capitol building only further reinforced that image.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 12, 2021)

OPTION: Patriots escort Trump back into office.


----------



## Lacius (Jan 12, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> OPTION: Patriots escort Trump back into office.


There's nothing patriotic about an armed insurrection. It's fundamentally anti-American.


----------



## Iamapirate (Jan 12, 2021)

Xzi said:


> They did a bang-up job of painting themselves that way years ago at Charlottesville.  The attack on the capitol building only further reinforced that image.


Charlottesville, organised by Biden voter Richard Spencer. Not representative of the 75 million that voted for Trump, but you already know that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lacius said:


> There's nothing patriotic about an armed insurrection. It's fundamentally anti-American.


Armed, but mostly peaceful insurrection


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2021)

Iamapirate said:


> Charlottesville, organised by Biden voter Richard Spencer.


So you're just not even gonna make a genuine attempt at defending these people then.  I guess I can't blame you, they are ultimately indefensible scum.


----------



## Lacius (Jan 12, 2021)

Iamapirate said:


> Charlottesville, organised by Biden voter Richard Spencer. Not representative of the 75 million that voted for Trump, but you already know that.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The events at the Capitol were deadly. An insurrection against the United States and the results of its presidential election would necessarily have to be violent.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jan 12, 2021)

Iamapirate said:


> Armed, but mostly peaceful insurrection


Five dead doesn't scream "mostly peaceful"


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 12, 2021)

did you hear the death threats and shit to capitol democrats yeah peaceful transition my ass I'm still tempted to move out of the country and not look back

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i could stlll collect disability up to two years (as long as it's a neutral or ally country to the US) and by then I'll be better off by then


----------



## notimp (Jan 12, 2021)

Acting Secretary of Homeland Security Chad Wolf resigns
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/01/11/politics/chad-wolf-homeland-security/index.html


----------



## Iamapirate (Jan 12, 2021)

8BitWonder said:


> Five dead doesn't scream "mostly peaceful"


Who said protests had to be peaceful?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> So you're just not even gonna make a genuine attempt at defending these people then.  I guess I can't blame you, they are ultimately indefensible scum.


Why would I try to defend them? I don't agree with that ideology and they are optically very stupid people.

If you believe however this is some massive coalition in the trump base, you're in a bubble.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

If you're talking about the Capitol riot, I think the guy carrying Pelosi's podium was pretty funny.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 12, 2021)

8BitWonder said:


> Five dead doesn't scream "mostly peaceful"


Arson doesn't scream "mostly peaceful", either.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jan 12, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Arson doesn't scream "mostly peaceful", either.


A good observation.
Now observe that I didn't claim it was.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Jan 13, 2021)

*House Votes 223-205 to Call on Pence to Strip Trump of Power*
Source: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ny.../us/impeachment-trump-25th-amendment.amp.html

Pence will not approve the 25th amendment because he's worried of backlash from the Republicans.


----------



## XDel (Jan 13, 2021)

One man against Silicon Valley, The Media Monopoly, The World Bank, United Nations, World Health Organization, China, The Entertainment Industry, The Sports Industry, and who ever I may have forgotten to leave out. 

It's like he's Dr. DOOM. Super villain extraordinaire; above the law, able to shoot missiles from his finger tips, and command the military, politicians, and police, regardless of National laws. His goal? To get super SUPER rich of course, and to run the world into the ground by destroying the O-zone layer, and ushering people into concentration camps, based upon their skin pigmentation, genitalia, and sexual fetish. 

 And THAT folks, is the official narrative in a nut shell.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 13, 2021)

I doubt he'd resign. As dumb as he acts, most of the things he does are very specific so he can spin the narrative for his cult. I can't see a world where he'd be able to spin resignation into something positive for his story.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2021)

XDel said:


> One man against Silicon Valley, The Media Monopoly, The World Bank, United Nations, World Health Organization, China, The Entertainment Industry, The Sports Industry, and who ever I may have forgotten to leave out.
> 
> And THAT folks, is the official narrative in a nut shell.


...Except most of these industries/entities were on his side right up until he tried to overthrow democracy in the US with a violent insurrection.  The breaking point should've come so much sooner, but it didn't.

The other stuff you wrote is just ridiculous, not to mention insulting to Dr. Doom.


----------



## XDel (Jan 13, 2021)

Xzi said:


> ...Except most of these industries/entities were on his side right up until he tried to overthrow democracy in the US with a violent insurrection.  The breaking point should've come so much sooner, but it didn't.
> 
> The other stuff you wrote is just ridiculous, not to mention insulting to Dr. Doom.




You are so full of crap it isn't funny. Then again that goes without saying, and you know this. So why are you here posting disinformation among a society that's been through this enough to see what's going on?!?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2021)

XDel said:


> You are so full of crap it isn't funny.


Says the guy who thinks every corporation was against the election of a pro-corporate candidate running from within a pro-corporate political party.

Does every single conspiracy theory you believe in boil down to a roundabout method of boot-licking?  Or just most of them?


----------



## XDel (Jan 13, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Says the guy who thinks every corporation was against the election of a pro-corporate candidate running from within a pro-corporate political party.
> 
> Does every single conspiracy theory you believe in boil down to a roundabout method of boot-licking?  Or just most of them?



It's not Conspiracy Theory, it's called Conspiracy Analysis, aka Journalism, or what used to be the definition of Journalism. 

And no, not EVERY corporation, country, or what have you, but clearly, CLEARLY those in charge of the most used hi-ways and bi-ways of digital communication, the gospel of our global culture, seems to have a pretty TIGHT grip in regards to who can censor who, don't ya think?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2021)

XDel said:


> And no, not EVERY corporation, country, or what have you, but clearly, CLEARLY those in charge of the most used hi-ways and bi-ways of digital communication, the gospel of our global culture, seems to have a pretty TIGHT grip in regards to who can censor who, don't ya think?


To the extent that your average Joe is involved, sure, we can agree on that.  The president, however, has a press room in the same building where he lives and works (or in this case, "works").  Every major network carries those briefings, and that includes plenty of online visibility by default.  He's CHOOSING to avoid press briefings, and he's CHOOSING to play the victim here. 

For four plus years, Twitter gave him infinitely more leniency than your average user because he brought more attention to their platform, but there was never any guarantee he'd continue to get special treatment for life.  This is the first time he's ever been held accountable for any of his words or actions, so a temper tantrum is to be expected.  That doesn't mean you need to commiserate with him, he'd just as soon throw you under the bus like he did Pence.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 13, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> OPTION: Patriots escort Trump back into office.


Go back into your dungeon, MAGA troll.

Trump will be impeached,  starting tomorrow.
He lost his social media platforms, his supporters are being arrested, his cabinet members and Whitehouse staffers are resigning left and right, he lost the election, and he's being kicked out of office...
The son-of-a-bitch did it... He made America Great Again.


----------



## XDel (Jan 13, 2021)

Xzi said:


> To the extent that your average Joe is involved, sure, we can agree on that.  The president, however, has a press room in the same building where he lives and works (or in this case, "works").  Every major network carries those briefings, and that includes plenty of online visibility by default.  He's CHOOSING to avoid press briefings, and he's CHOOSING to play the victim here.
> 
> For four plus years, Twitter gave him infinitely more leniency than your average user because he brought more attention to their platform, but there was never any guarantee he'd continue to get special treatment for life.  This is the first time he's ever been held accountable for any of his words or actions, so a temper tantrum is to be expected.  That doesn't mean you need to commiserate with him, he'd just as soon throw you under the bus like he did Pence.




Heh, ya, what you just described has been the pun of every joke on late night, the Simpsons, etc. They put that puppy on auto repeat just as they do the "orange man" one. 
Something is up. When Trump and Hilary were running, I was convinced that the world had gone mad, considering how seriously everyone took it. I of course did not vote that year; after all Ron Paul was out of the race for good and off to his other projects. 
I never liked the man, not all through the 80's and onward. I did not understand the significance at ALL. I mean a freaking BUSINESS MAN!?!?!?! And Trump of all people!!! And so I tuned it all out. 

 Then I began to hear him speak of things about ending our ties with this element of the Military Industrial Complex, and I sat up and noticed, because it ticked me off. Then I saw him siding with the Alex Jones crowd, and I instantly thought of him as a Yes man, willing to sell himself to who ever was buying. Then Syria happened, or rather caught up, as we had been in war from Bush Jr., all through Peace Prize Willing Obama, and then into Trump. Trump attacked, and I was convinced the man was evil, until he pulled out, and began to backtrack towards his resolutions.

The whole time, from his candidacy to presidency, the left ran a campaign against him, with money that could have been used towards freeing future generations from the deficit's shackles, donations towards grass root alternative schools, lobbying against pharmaceutical companies, opening up truly free digital platforms like we had in the 90's, teaching gardening, mending, etc.

Meanwhile he makes moves to reduce the prices of pharmaceuticals... we'll wait and see how that plays out. If it is true, people will talk. Also he fired Henry Kissinger and Madeleine Albright, among other, which if in itself is not saying something...

Seriously, look into them!!!!


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2021)

XDel said:


> The whole time, from his candidacy to presidency, the left ran a campaign against him, with money that could have been used towards freeing future generations from the deficit's shackles, donations towards grass root alternative schools, lobbying against pharmaceutical companies, opening up truly free digital platforms like we had in the 90's, teaching gardening, mending, etc.


Errr...what?  Yeah, Democrats tend to run campaigns against Republicans and vice-versa.  How are you gonna complain about one side's campaign spending and not the other?  After all, candidates like Bernie Sanders take what's left over and donate it to charity, while candidates like Trump just pocket whatever they can.



XDel said:


> Meanwhile he makes moves to reduce the prices of pharmaceuticals... we'll wait and see how that plays out.


He signed an executive order, which does nothing.  Private pharmaceutical companies do not have to adhere to such an order, so it was entirely for show.  Looks like you bought the smoke and mirrors act.



XDel said:


> Also he fired Henry Kissinger and Madeleine Albright, among other, which if in itself is not saying something...


He also hired John Bolton and several other war criminals from the GWB administration.  Given another term he definitely would've gone to war with Iran, as he had previously demonstrated a subservience to both Israel and Saudi Arabia.  Not to mention he asked Generals about his authority to start such a war after he had already been defeated in the 2020 election.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 13, 2021)

Imagine Trump getting removed from office because enough people just decided not to show up.


----------



## XDel (Jan 13, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Errr...what?  Yeah, Democrats tend to run campaigns against Republicans and vice-versa.  How are you gonna complain about one side's campaign spending and not the other?  After all, candidates like Bernie Sanders take what's left over and donate it to charity, while candidates like Trump just pocket whatever they can.
> 
> 
> He signed an executive order, which does nothing.  Private pharmaceutical companies do not have to adhere to such an order, so it was entirely for show.  Looks like you bought the smoke and mirrors act.
> ...




A: That's my concern with Trump, or one of them... Spending!!! That said, I believe, I do not know 100% yet, but I believe he is something different than the usual right vs left.

B: I said I will wait and see on the pharmaceuticals, I never said I know it was true.

C: I too question his choices, but who he replaced is a pretty huge deal, unless the firing was for show, he's with the left, and they were bound to retire anyhow.

In short, if everything goes all Soft Gestapo, and no one among the elite goes to prison, then same ol same ol that I have been used to for the past few decades, just accelerated because of King Covid. This agenda has been in the pipe line for years.

What most of what the public doesn't discuss, lays buried within the old books within libraries, the once going out of print and full of worms. And if they do discuss the subject of the books, they often discuss it inaccurately, and from a low resolution perspective, live one who passed the test with cliff notes.

Anyhoo...


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2021)

XDel said:


> In short, if everything goes all Soft Gestapo, and no one among the elite goes to prison, then same ol same ol that I have been used to for the past few decades, just accelerated because of King Covid. This agenda has been in the pipe line for years.


Well we had certainly been overdue for another deadly pandemic for years, which is why so many infectious disease experts warned us that one was coming.  It's also why Obama established a federal pandemic response team, but that was dismantled by Trump in 2017.  If you're saying he knew _exactly_ what was coming, his crimes against the country are even worse than previously believed.



XDel said:


>



All of this is irrelevant, and as much as I hate the guy, I'm still 95% sure that GWB picture is photoshopped.  GWB's real crime was allowing members of the Saudi royal family to fly out of the US following 9/11, despite knowing that they were heavily involved with the attack.  Trump's crime was allowing them to get away with the murder of Jamal Khashoggi scot-free.  He also shifted troops from protecting our Kurdish allies to protecting Saudi Arabian oil refineries.  America in general has been in bed with Saudi Arabia for far too long, but hopefully these events, along with their attempts to use us in a proxy war with Iran, serve as a wake-up call.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 13, 2021)

If they do remove him from ever taking office again, looks like it will be done after he leaves office.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Jan 13, 2021)

Trump has just been impeached for the second time. He is now the first president to ever get impeached twice.
With only 6.7% of gbatemp votes "to be impeached."


----------



## leon315 (Jan 13, 2021)

live coverage: House reached enough votes to impeach Trump, this is *GAME OVER *for him, literally without any doubt.
P.s. the channel is run by a liberal turkish american, Republicans are warned.   
edit: holy crap, those 77k liberals are dancing and cheering the shit out now...... 

www.twitch.tv/hasanabi


----------



## IncredulousP (Jan 13, 2021)

White_Raven_X said:


> Trump has just been impeached for the second time. He is now the first president to ever get impeached twice.
> With only 6.7% of gbatemp votes "to be impeached."


They still have to vote on impeachment to successfully remove him.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Jan 18, 2021)

Getting damn close to the 20th.... Gbatemp majority seems to have the winning vote! Lol


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 27, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> "To all of my wonderful supporters, I know you are disappointed but I also want you to know that our incredible journey is only just beginning." Wtf. Cult much? These people are just incredibly bizarre. If they continue past the 20th, I wouldn't be surprised if Trumpers get labeled as a terrorist group.



Called it.

https://www.dhs.gov/ntas/advisory/national-terrorism-advisory-system-bulletin-january-27-2021


----------

